# So I was working on the house...



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

When Brian jumped up and ran to the fence on the east side of the house (the front half of my yard is rod iron, the back half is privacy).. I looked to see what he was after because Aziz has taught him the bad habit of running to the gate and barking at people walking by, so I have to stay on him....

Anyway, there was this cute little thing squeezing between the rod iron from my neighbor's back yard










I wasn't for sure if it belonged to my neighbor or not, so I let him hang out with Brian until his mom and dad came home.. They played for hours. He couldn't have showed up at a better time because it was Brian's first day without Aziz  

Enjoy the pictures!




























Sorry about my brother's hairy legs in the last picture heh..

The neighbors came home and the pup went back home. His name is Blazer and he's a 1 month old Rotteweiler/Labrador mix. I think they may have become good friends hehe


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool. What a cute puppy! One month is REAL young to be away from mama. Your dog will be very valuable to this puppy teaching him the things he needs to know since mama isn't around to do that. Hopefully they will get to spend a lot of time together. :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What cute pictures. They look like they've been friends forever. I hope Brian has more play dates w/the pup. :biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol yeah. Brian's one main problem is his obsession with puppies. Especially at the vet, jeez! He gets all whiney and yelping if you don't let him play with the other dogs in the room. And yeah, the neighbors aren't my favorite kind.. They just do things that are very inconsiderate (loud booming music in their car, they had a dog before that just barked and barked and barked, etc etc..). Well, about 40 minutes after returning the pup, the guy was out in the backyard playing kinda rough with it. Making it bark and getting it angry by pulling on his back legs.. The dog turned around and bit him and he was PROUD to show me it drew blood. Ugh. I should dognap it so Brian can be a big brother heh.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Postal said:


> lol yeah. Brian's one main problem is his obsession with puppies. Especially at the vet, jeez! He gets all whiney and yelping if you don't let him play with the other dogs in the room. And yeah, the neighbors aren't my favorite kind.. They just do things that are very inconsiderate (loud booming music in their car, they had a dog before that just barked and barked and barked, etc etc..). Well, about 40 minutes after returning the pup, the guy was out in the backyard playing kinda rough with it. Making it bark and getting it angry by pulling on his back legs.. The dog turned around and bit him and he was PROUD to show me it drew blood. Ugh. I should dognap it so Brian can be a big brother heh.


Ewwwww! That's horrible!  If the neighbor is cruel to the pup maybe you could call the ASPCA anonymously... ??


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

If I see it again I won't waste my time doing so. Taylor's animal control is very big on healthy animals, too... so I could also call them.


----------

